

Any animal that touches this lethal lake turns to stone - creamyhorror
http://gizmodo.com/any-animal-that-touches-this-lethal-lake-turns-to-stone-1436606506

======
bladurga
Better title: "Anything that falls into it and dies becomes calcified"

Also note: "I took these creatures as I found them on the shoreline, and then
placed them in ‘living’ positions, bringing them back to ‘life’, as it were"

------
DigitalSea
This is the most amazing thing I have ever heard of. The creepy part lies in
the fact the lake makes animals crash into its surface killing them and then
preserving their bodies almost as if it is on purpose. The photos are
extremely eerie and brilliant. I don't think I would want to go swimming in
this lake, that's for sure.

I would however like to see the original colour photos the photographer took.
Obviously they've been treated and edited a little, I would like to know how
much they've been modified.

------
bladurga
The lake is Lake Natron
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Natron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Natron)

------
benologist
Summary of [http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21929360.100-deadly-
la...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21929360.100-deadly-lake-turns-
animals-into-statues.html)

------
Udo
The lake is interesting, but the images are - striking as they may be - fakes.

~~~
alan_cx
Please explain.

~~~
Udo
They're made to look like the animals died in these poses, but in reality the
photographer picked them up from the shore and arranged them like that
artificially.

